# Anyone have this tank?



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I'm looking to get this tank, so I can divide it, and keep two betta's, along with another betta in my old 3 gallon.

Just wondering, does anyone have this tank?
Reviews?

Should I just get a critter keeper instead? :/

Link:http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B007KKU8QE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB

Also, I'm looking for suggestions on a gravel vacuum. Links would be helpful!

:-D


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Functionality wise that tank is fine. I had it for a couple monthes. I do think its ugly tho. if you wanna upgrade to a 5 gallon. My recommendations would be the Fluval Spec 5, or the Penn Plax Radius 5 gallon. that's just me tho, i LOVE the clean rimless look.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

oh btw. Acrylic/Plastic tanks are HORRIBLE when scratched, and they scratch easily. I always look for Glass tanks.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's also more difficult to divide a rounded tank as opposed to a flat tank.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I'm looking for a cheaper tank, under my price range of $45-50
Is it impossible to find a tank that cheap?
Please, look for a link of your aqaurium, or look for one, for me under that price range, thanks.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Well, the cheapest I've ever seen the Fluval spec 5, is 60$, mostly it is "on sale" for 79.99. regular prive is 99.99.

The Penn Plax radius 5 gallon, i see for around 50$ ish sometimes. Its glass and the center is straight so it should be easier to divide then a bow front. the corners are rounded which is very attractive i think. 

If you can come up with the extra 15-20$ ish, going from plastic to Glass is very worth it in my opinion. 

as far as Glass 5gallon kits, under 50$.... that would be rare and difficult to find.

lookey here tho:
http://www.petco.com/product/121923...xAAYKl3DLtVSn_oUXEyc9MJ1xcpgLRj0-fPa9HavD_BwE

Petco has the 5 gallon Radius on sale for 59.99$, PLUS it says 10$ off of order of 50 or more, which makes it 49.99 and free shipping. Thats a pretty good deal.


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Another option, is just the Standard topfin/tetra kit from petco or petsmart. just a regular ole rectangle glass tank with filter, hood, etc.. they are cheap (under 30$) and the easiest to divide.

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari..._id=36-17829&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

What about this tank? It's on sale her, for $49.99

Link:http://www.amazon.ca/Marina-15250-Aquarium-19-Liter-US-Gallon/dp/B0035HBFWM

All I would need is a heater..


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

looks fine.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

One of the reviews said the filter was slow enough for a betta...that would be a plus in my book  I have 4 acrylic tanks..I haven't had a problem with scratching...yet, one is 6 months old, the rest are newer...I use a soft, white cloth (the kind you get for flat screen tv) and so far so good...


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

How many watts would you need for a tank like this?


----------



## mpooyan83 (Apr 12, 2014)

Islandgaliam said:


> One of the reviews said the filter was slow enough for a betta...that would be a plus in my book  I have 4 acrylic tanks..I haven't had a problem with scratching...yet, one is 6 months old, the rest are newer...I use a soft, white cloth (the kind you get for flat screen tv) and so far so good...


Acrylic is definitely better then plain plastic. The one he posted initially tho was plastic. Glass does trump all tho imo. 

that 5 gallon one you posted is pretty much the same as the 30-40$ at petco/petsmart, TopFin is petsmarts brand i think. They are the simplist, most of the time the most durable and easiest to split. 

http://www.petsmart.com/fish/aquari..._id=36-17829&_t=pfm=category&pfmvalue=faceted
the petsmart one is cheaper to. plus if u have a petsmart in your area, u can easily return to the store. 

they function fine, plus they are "Standardized" so you can switch out part/filters/etc much easier.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I still love my old throwback rectangle tanks, but the rimless ones look really sick. Does Wal-Mart still sell the 10g tanks for $30? Thats where I got mine like year and half ago, but since then I replace the filter, lights, and heater. lol


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I saw that other tank, but I figured since this one is glass, and has other stuff included, it's worth the higher price.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Apr 21, 2014)

Last time I was at a pet store (last year) Deep blue prof. tanks were on sale. One price for any of said tanks and they were from my cute tiny 2.5 to I probably think 10. But that was a local pet store named The Pet Stop and I trust them. Anyone else use Deep Blue? Also I have an Ovation 210 filter. Any reviews on that?


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Anyone have the above petsmart tank, or the Marina one I was talking about?


----------



## mart (Dec 18, 2013)

DoryAndNemo said:


> Anyone have the above petsmart tank, or the Marina one I was talking about?


Iv'e read bad reviews about it.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

About which tank?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

mpooyan83 said:


> oh btw. Acrylic/Plastic tanks are HORRIBLE when scratched, and they scratch easily. I always look for Glass tanks.


THIS. 10000000000000000000000000 times this.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I want to get a glass one  I'm wondering if I should buy the marina one, or the Petsmart top fin one?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

DoryAndNemo said:


> I want to get a glass one  I'm wondering if I should buy the marina one, or the Petsmart top fin one?


If its just a plain glass tank then go with what's cheapest :3 If it is a kit then you'll wanna compare what is included, the general ratings of the items and what you'll still need to buy.

I'm trying REALLY hard to wait for the $1 a gallon sale to replace like, five of my small tanks with glass ones.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I don't think they have the $1 per gallon sale here :/


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Kithy said:


> If its just a plain glass tank then go with what's cheapest :3 If it is a kit then you'll wanna compare what is included, the general ratings of the items and what you'll still need to buy.
> 
> I'm trying REALLY hard to wait for the $1 a gallon sale to replace like, five of my small tanks with glass ones.


So true, I got 37g tank kit and I didn't use any of the equipment besides the heater lol. I also can't wait for the $1 gallon sale. I wanna scape a new tank with a awesome driftwood I found.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Tony2632 said:


> So true, I got 37g tank kit and I didn't use any of the equipment besides the heater lol. I also can't wait for the $1 gallon sale. I wanna scape a new tank with a awesome driftwood I found.


I wish I knew when it was gonna be so I can put that money aside. We're pretty bad about saving money lol


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

When Is it usually? I don't believe they do it here in Canada..


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Next Petco $1/gallon sale is June 29-July 11th.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

givemethatfish, do you know if they have it at petsmart?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I have no idea about Petsmart, but if they do have it, it probably wouldn't be over the same dates as the Petco one. However, I know of one person who called Petsmart while Petco had their sale going on, and the manager said they would match the price at Petsmart. It's worth a try if you only have 'smart.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

Hmm, I'll get my friend to call I guess


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

givemethatfish said:


> next petco $1/gallon sale is june 29-july 11th.


my hero


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

How did you find out about the sale?


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I heard about it online.


----------



## jennandjuicetm (May 4, 2014)

Like facebook or their website or what? Trying to find out where to look for the notifications.


----------



## DoryAndNemo (May 1, 2014)

I just saw it here, in the fourms one day. And I searched it up.


----------

